# Fostered babies doing very well



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The two fostered satin fawn babies are doing very well; they have caught up with their adoptive siblings nicely. Sorry about the blurry pic; I accidentally took several little movies by mistake. I'll try again tonight.

Here's my best effort:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

awwww so cute


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

So cute, I love fawns


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear they eventually caught up with their foster siblings! What a cutie :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Hey, you know it's hard to miss the cute mark when you're a mousie; any kind of mousie. Even wild meeces when they're not eating your favorite loaf of bread or breaking into tanks and ravaging your girlie mousies.

zany_toon: Thanks, hon. I really appreciate the kind concern. 

Here are the promised pix:







There three different age groups here; the marked dark argent is Honey, the mother of the rest. Then there are the girls from her first litter off Sugar, then there are Honey's second litter, along with the fawn fosterlings. The second litter and the fosterlings are just about the same age, within a day or two.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hey, you know it's hard to miss the cute mark when you're a mousie; any kind of mousie. Even wild meeces when they're not eating your favorite loaf of bread or breaking into tanks and ravaging your girlie mousies.
> 
> zany_toon: Thanks, hon. I realy appreciate the kind concern.


You're welcome - you really have done a fab job with them! Will you be posting a piccy of them with their foster siblings? Last time you did the difference in size was huge - I want to see loads of shiny healthy big baby mice :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, I will get px of all of them.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

No idea how my pooter managed to miss your second post alst night with all the piccies  There is hardly any difference in size between them now!! What an improvement - well done!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I really love my meeces, and try to do the bet I can.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like a success.When I've fostered mice out they don't always catch up and they have crinkley fur a bit like astrex.If they make it the crinkles drop out and they grow a normal coat.Have you experienced this?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly...I tried to lok at the earlier pic I posted, and was reminded of my mistake, but I think they did have rough coats up until about 3 or four days after their eyes opened. It's probably a shock to all instinctive sense of safety to be taken from one nest and put in another. My method, where the adoptees are rolled in used bedding from the nest they are being adopted into, and the babies in that tank are treated to a sprinkling of litter from the adoptee's cage, helps the mothers acceptance by making the babies all smell somewhat alike the same. Meeces operate on sense of smell; I almost got chomped by a female guarding a nest tonight when I failed to cleanse my hand after cleaning out the pee corners in a tank with three old bachelors in it.

It's always a great feeling to see little ones come through like these have.


----------

